# hésiter : ¿hesitar?



## Calamitintin

Hola de nuevo,
¿Como se dice en español cuando se esita...? En francés es "Hmmm...".
Gracias.
++
Cal

*** Hilo dividido. Ahora el tema es "hesitar"
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## zazap

Creo que no existe el verbo hesitar en castellano...Se dice dudar.

*** Suprimida la parte que no corresponde a "hesitar"


----------



## Calamitintin

Merci. J'ai trouvé hesitar sur mon dico...mais je prendrai donc dudar .
++
Cal


----------



## zazap

¿Ah si?
Puede ser, no lo he comprobado la verdad.  Pero cuando digo "hesitar", la gente me mira con una cara...(la que ponen cuando me invento palabras)


----------



## yserien

Calamitintin said:


> Merci. J'ai trouvé hesitar sur mon dico...mais je prendrai donc dudar .
> ++
> Cal


*
Tu peux utiliser le verbo "dudar" si tu veux, mais le verbe "hesitar" est aussi un verbe espagnol. (J'avoue que jusqu'à présent j'ignorais,aucune idée sur ce verbe.) Tous les deux d'origine latine.En espagnol quand on doute ou l'on hesite on fait bouger la tête de droit à gauche et au même temps on grommele "No sé,no sé."
*


----------



## totor

Lo que no se dice casi nunca es *hesitar*  .

*** Supresión de la parte que ya no corresponde al tema de este hilo.


----------



## Deprado

totor said:


> Por mis pagos se dice *mmm* o *eee*.
> 
> Lo que no se dice casi nunca es *hesitar*  .






Jamás en la lengua castellana se dice hesitar, es un verbo que yo he aprendido en francés sin ninguna relacion con el español, lo que si encuentro en el diccionario es  hesitación por duda, pero no se emplea tampoco, estoy segura que si dices, yo hesito que esto sea cierto, te miran pensando, este que dice?

Saludos


----------



## totor

Deprado said:


> Jamás en la lengua castellana se dice hesitar



Bueno, Deprado, yo no me animaría a decir jamás. De hecho, si miras el DRAE lo vas a encontrar, tan campante y sonante como cualquier otro  . Y como si esto fuera poco, exactamente con el mismo sentido que *hesiter*.


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> Bueno, Deprado, yo no me animaría a decir jamás. De hecho, si miras el DRAE lo vas a encontrar, tan campante y sonante como cualquier otro  . Y como si esto fuera poco, exactamente con el mismo sentido que *hesiter*.


He leído que uno y otro han salido de la misma palabra latina, es normal que se  parezcan. El uso del verbo español me imagino que sea facultativo y que no debe chocarnos puesto que está "allí".


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> Bueno, Deprado, yo no me animaría a decir jamás. De hecho, si miras el DRAE lo vas a encontrar, tan campante y sonante como cualquier otro  . Y como si esto fuera poco, exactamente con el mismo sentido que *hesiter*.


En mi opinión, una cosa es que exista y otra que se utilice. Y aun en este caso podría hablarse de grados o frecuencia de utilización. 
Como todos queremos ayudar a los extranjeros (y que nos ayuden ellos a nosotros), creo que debería quedar claro que *hesitar *o *hesitación *tienen una frecuencia de utilización cero, al menos en España y en la lengua hablada común. En lengua escrita, yo jamás lo he visto utilizado, aunque esto es otro cantar. Por supuesto es posible que haya escritores o poetas que utilicen estas palabras, sea como cultismos o como arcaísmos.


----------



## pacobabel

Suscribo absolutamente lo que dicen Deprado y Namarne. En mi vida escuché ni leí tal verbo en español. Su frecuencia de uso debe de ser en efecto bajísima, estadísticamente no significativa. Creo que se trata de una rarísima rareza. Hoy muchos hemos aprendido la existencia de ese verbo, pero !atención, franceses! No lo utilicéis a menos que queráis que os pongan cara de póker!
p.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour:



> Su frecuencia de uso debe de ser en efecto bajísima, estadísticamente no significativa.


Acertaste Paco: en el Corpus sólo aparece 4 veces en tres siglos. Lo que si parece raro es que su primera inclusión en la RAE es en el diccionario de 1925 y lo tachan ya de anticuado .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cabezadevaca

Yo tampoco había oído la palabra. Un pequeño comentario en relación con lo que decía Namarne. Cuidado con la pronunciación. Yo si oyera "hesitar" con un acento extraño, con toda mi buena voluntad creería que me intentan decir "excitar". 

Au revoire


----------



## Calamitintin

¿Y en America del Sur (aparte Argentina y su totor ) tampoco no se utiliza hesitar?
++
Cal


----------



## iaf

Me surgió una duda a partir de este hilo (y su división):

¿Cuál es la sutil diferencia entre *douter* y *hésiter*?

Porque, autoanalisándome, uso tanto *hmm...* como *eeh...*, pero en diferentes sentidos:

1. *Hmm...* : estoy reflexionando sobre lo que acabo de escuchar, tal vez cuestionando algo en lo que podría no acordar.

2. *Ehh...* : sólo estoy pensando, no tengo respuesta, pero no estoy cuestionando nada de lo que acabo de escuchar porque realmente no sé.

¿Existe entonces alguna mínima diferencia entre _hésiter_ y _douter_ en cuanto a que una es más _duda interna, personal_ y la otra más _duda sobre algo causado del exterior_?

EDIT: totor, fiel representante, no necesito agregar nada, nunca usé "hesitar"


----------



## yserien

Creo que en América del Sur se usa más que en España, al menos en Google se hace referencia a ello.(En todo caso está en el indice de términos a salvar por su inminente desaparición)


----------



## Philippe1185

será que buscáis la palabra "vacilar" ??


----------



## josé león

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour:
> 
> Acertaste Paco: en el Corpus sólo aparece 4 veces en tres siglos. Lo que si parece raro es que su primera inclusión en la RAE es en diccionario de 1925 y lo tachan ya de anticuado .
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Si... muy interesante, nunca lo he visto, ni lo emplearía... 
Cintia&Martine: ¿podrías, por favor, indicarme qué es el Corpus y dónde se mira el año de inclusión?. Gracias

Saludos...   merci bien!
jl


----------



## Arabela

Les puedo asegurar que en Colombia en lo absoluto existe tal verbo, ni en el uso académico, ni en el literario, y mucho menos en el cotidiano! 
Así que no sabría como en que parte de América del Sur podría usarse tal anacronismo, pues tampoco lo veo presente en los usos de los países hermanos.


----------



## Yoyi

Estoy de acuerdo con Philippe1185

Vacilar = Hésiter. 
Douter = Dudar.

Desde luego no siempre es así, pero es una buena solución


----------



## Memoryknight

Claro, no se usan "hesitar" ni "hesitacion". Entonces como se va a decir 
"N'hésitez pas à ..." y "... sans hésiter", " ... sans hésitation" vacilar me parece un poco inadaptado por eso y dudar peor todavia ??



iaf said:


> Me surgió una duda a partir de este hilo (y su división):
> 
> ¿Cuál es la sutil diferencia entre *douter* y *hésiter*?
> 
> ... ...
> ¿Existe entonces alguna mínima diferencia entre _hésiter_ y _douter_ en cuanto a que una es más _duda interna, personal_ y la otra más _duda sobre algo causado del exterior_?
> 
> EDIT: totor, fiel representante, no necesito agregar nada, nunca usé "hesitar"


 
Estoy de acuerdo con eso. Puedo decir tambien que en muchos casos uno "hésite" (vacila ?) para tomar una decision pero "doute" (tiene dudas) sobre lo que sabe. Entonces la "hésitation" sera mas bien consecuencia de la "duda". Pero todo eso no dice como se debe traducir en español usual.


----------



## cherryblossom417

¿Bueno y qué pasó con 'titubear'?  Veo que nadie lo ha propuesto.  Además, el verbo 'hesitar' aparece en el DRAE, es sólo que maliciosamente pensamos que ha de ser un galicismo o un anglicismo, por lo poco que se utiliza en español.


----------



## jeeremie

Alguien puede decirme como decir:

"N'hesites pas à me contacter si tu as d'autres questions".

No veo como decirlo con el verbo Dudar. Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jeeremie:

"No dudes en contactarme".

En francés te sobra la S en _n'hésite pas_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yoyi

Lamento discrepar pero me temo que si que hace falta la "s" ya que la forma que está empleando Jeeremie es la segunda personal del singular del presente del indicativo de los verbos del primer grupo:

J'hésite
tu hésites
il hésite
nous hésitons
vous hésitez
ils hésitent.

Además creo que en vez de "contactarme" sería más correcto "ponerte en contacto conmigo". Así la frase quedaría:

"No dudes en ponerte en contacto conmigo si tienes otras preguntas."

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yoyi:

N'hésite pas: Presente de IMPERATIVO. No lleva S final.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Chatte

Hola!
Sin duda, es más común "no dudes en ponerte en contacto conmigo si tienes mas preguntas", aunque "contactarme" no sea incorrecto.
saludo


----------

